

Should I use a standing desk? - gregmeyer
http://gregmeyer.wordpress.com/2012/04/10/whats-it-like-to-work-at-a-standing-desk/

======
cyrusradfar
Yes, it's fantastic. Have always opted for a standing desk where possible.

